# New Premier 4 (upgraded to XL4 / 2TB) with Lifetime, plus other units



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Up for sale - Brand New Premiere 4 - (4 tuner) - upgraded to XL4 equivalent with a brand new 2 TB WD drive - and Lifetime (activated yesterday).

Box was purchased from the Woot special several months ago. All accessories still sealed. Box was only opened to replace the drive and test the unit, then clear & delete everything was done and unit was placed back in the retail box and was sealed.

Will ship double-boxed via UPS. For TiVo Community members, I will THROW IN FREE an wireless N adapter. Just message me with your offer or winning bid with "TCF Free Wireless N Adapter" and I will include it at no charge.

Asking $629 or best offer - so make me a good offer and the package is yours.

Here's the link:  Premiere 4 Upgraded to XL4 with Lifetime

I also have a single tuner lifetime S2 currently listed, and will have an OLED S3 available in the next several days. Also, I have three S1s with lifetime (no, these aren't grandfathered  ) - all with at least 80GB drives and version 3.

Let me know if you are interested in any not yet up on eBay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Good luck. But FYI your price is a bit high. You can get an actual XL4 at BestBuy now for $100 and with the coupon PLSR you can get lifetime for $400, so a brand new one would only be $500 + tax.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Dan. Probably worth lowering the price a bit then. Also have "Best Offer" on the auction - since everyone likes to bid lower.

I know that in Chicago, there weren't any XL4s to be found, but you raise a 

Price drop - $589 OBO.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, you're the guy that I was competing with on eBay! Mine was also upgraded to 2TB and had an extended warranty. What did you end up selling yours for if you don't mind me asking? Mine sold a couple days after yours.


----------

